# Hello XD people.



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

New to the site, had my .45 xd long enough to know its a keeper. Put about 500 through it without a jam. (knockonwood). One thing, when your trigger is pressed, do you "feel" the safety in the middle of the trigger? The safety on mine doesn't run flush when fired, I can feel it's "higher" than the total trigger. Is this normal?

It's a bit of a distraction, not a big deal.

Other than that my xd totally makes me satisfied.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

I have never noticed it on mine, but after reading your post I checked on it. Sure enough my trigger safety does sit a touch "higher" than the rest of the trigger. But as I said, I never noticed and it doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I will have to check my XD's trigger. I have never noticed anything like that on it before. If it does stick up, it doesn't bother me. I have an XD40 Tactical 5" and love it! I am currently shopping around for an XD subcompact in either 9mm or 40.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

I just checked my XD-40 and i would have to say that the trigger safety is close enough to flush to call it flush its certainly nothing that would bother me.


----------



## yeti (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, mine is slightly higher, but not much. I have never really noticed before, and I have had it since the 45acp version was released.


----------

